# The Witcher 2 lässt sich nicht installieren bzw starten... kennt jemand das Problem?



## Fiffi1984 (27. Juni 2011)

*The Witcher 2 lässt sich nicht installieren bzw starten... kennt jemand das Problem?*

Servus allerseits.

Habe mir heute spontan The Witcher 2 bei Steam runtergeladen. Der Download lief wunderbar, doch als ich es dann starten wollte ging bzw. geht es nicht mehr weiter. Wenn man bei Steam ein Spiel runterlädt, dann wird es ja danach nochmal innerhalb von Steam installiert (weiß nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll) und auch aktiviert. Doch das passiert bei mir nicht. Manchmal tut sich garnichts, manchmal kommt die Meldung "Dieses Spiel ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar."

Es gibt ja im Steam-Ordner auch eine Log-Datei, die die Installationen auflistet. Da ist das Spiel dabei. Vielleicht wurde es also auch richtig installiert und lässt sich jetzt nicht starten. Ich habe keine Ahnung. Leider hat sich nach einem Neustart auch nichts getan.

Auch den ganzen Standarkram wie XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus, Defragmentierung und Überprüfung der Spieldateien habe ich schon gemacht. Ohne Ergebnis.

In meiner Verweiflung habe ich dann mal angefangen auf alle ausführbaren Dateien zu klicken ( die da wären Launcher, Register, Activate, Witcher 2.) Ergebnis: Null. Es tut sich ganz kurz was, dann ist wieder Ruhe. Auch in den Tasks wird keine Aktivität angezeigt.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? Treiber sind auf dem aktuellen Stand und ansonsten funktioniert Steam tadellos.

Google brachte leider keine Hilfe. Einige haben wohl das Problem, dass sich nach dem Ladebildschirm nichts mehr tut. So weit komme ich ja erst garnicht, weil sich nach Steam nichts mehr tut.

Danke für eure Hilfe...

Ach ja, eins fällt mir grade noch ein: Im Ordner bin ( Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\the witcher 2\bin) ist eine Datei "Configurator". Wenn ich darauf klicke kommt die Meldung " Could noit find valid Witcher 2 installation. Please reinstall the game". Das kann ja eigentlich nicht sein. Ich konnte das Spiel mit dem Key ja auch problemlos runterladen.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

Also, es taucht in der Spielebibliothek aber auf, oder wie? und ist auch in weißer Schrift dort? hast Du den key denn bei Steam gekauft, oder in einem onlineshop?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, es taucht in der Bibliothek auf, es sieht auch ganz normal aus wie alle anderen Spiele auch.


Ich hab den Key bei einem anderen Shop über ebay gekauft. Normalerweise mach ich das ja aus Prinzip nicht, aber heut bin ich doch schwach geworden. Die hatten aber knappe 100% Bewertung und waren ein deutsches Unternehmen. Schien mir also seriös zu sein. Und der Preis war mit knapp 25 Euro auch nicht verdächtig billig. Habs dann mal probiert.
Meinst du das war ein Fehler?

Andere Kunden haben wohl auch bei denen gekauft und hatten keine Probleme...


----------



## Adamanthul (28. Juni 2011)

Wenn du den Key eingeben konntest und TheWitcher 2 dann in deiner Steambibliothek aufgetaucht ist, wird es daran sicher nicht liegen, Steam sagt ja nicht "der hat den Key nicht bei uns gekauft, der kriegt kaputte Dateien" 
Du kannst es ja morgen nochmal versuchen, manchmal haben ja auch die Server Probleme, eventuell sogar nochmal über Nacht neu laden um einen fehlerhaften Download auszuschließen (auch wenn die Überprüfung der Dateien das eigentlich erledigt haben sollte), sonst könntest du evtl. mal einen Neustart des Systems machen und danach nochmal defragmentieren und überprüfen, das half mir als mal eine Zeit lang alle! Source Games nicht starteten. (Nach einem Neustart ging es immer, sollte ich jedoch vorher andere Spiele spielen tat sich nichts mehr wenn ich diese dann startete).

Falls das alles nichts bringt mal im Steamforum melden, oder den Steamsupport direkt anschreiben und vllt. nicht direkt erwähnen, dass du den Key von einem Online-Händler auf Ebay hast.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (28. Juni 2011)

Genau das denke ich ja auch. Wenn der Key illegel gewesen wäre, dann hätte schon der Download sicher nicht funktioniert. Habe die Dateien eben mal gesichert. Jetzt lösche ich mal die Installation und versuche es damit nochmal. Wenn das nicht funktioniert lade ich mal über Nacht neu, so wie du es gesagt hast.

Meinst du ein Serverproblem kommt in Betracht? Ich meine, der Download von 17 Gb ging ab wie ne Rakete, dann wird es doch an der Aktivierung nicht hängen können...

Neugestartet und Defragmetiert habe ich schon mehrfach in allen möglichen Varianten, hat leider nichts geholfen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2011)

also, manchmal gehen die Server halt einfach mal offline, und das können dann nur bestimmte Spielserver sein - vlt is halt grad nur beim witcher was off. ich würd es morgen fürh nochmal versuchen


----------



## Fiffi1984 (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, genau das werde ich auch machen.


Wobei mir grade noch ne Kleinigkeit aufgefallen ist. Wenn cih bei EIgenschaften der witcher.exe gucke, dann steht da Version 0.0.0.0
Das sollte doch eigentlich auch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2011)

vlt. ging der updater nicht, weil offline (vlt wird grad ein neuer Patch eingespeist oder so), und deswegen der Fehler?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (28. Juni 2011)

Habs jetzt über Nacht nochmal runtergeladen und wollte es eben installieren. Dann kommt das Fenster mit der "Erstmaligen Installation, Schritt 1/2". Schritt 1 ist das DirectX. Da rödelt er dann ein bißchen rum, kommt aber nicht weiter. Schritt 2 wird nicht erreicht.

So ein Mist.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (28. Juni 2011)

So, jetzt geht es. Ich habe es neu downgeloadet, neu installiert (das hat nicht geholfen) und dann Steam einfach mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet. Das hat dann geholfen. Komisch.


Eine Bitte hab noch: Könnte mir jemand mal in 2-3 Sätzen verraten wie Teil 1 endete? Habs leider nie fertig gespeilt, bin nur bis zum Ende von Akt 4 gekommen glaube ich. Im Netz finde ich keine passende Zusammenfassung. So ist es etwas verwirrend.  Ein paar Stichpunkte reichen ja...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Juni 2011)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Eine Bitte hab noch: Könnte mir jemand mal in 2-3 Sätzen verraten wie Teil 1 endete? Habs leider nie fertig gespeilt, bin nur bis zum Ende von Akt 4 gekommen glaube ich. Im Netz finde ich keine passende Zusammenfassung. So ist es etwas verwirrend.  Ein paar Stichpunkte reichen ja...





Spoiler



Jaques de Aldersberg, der Obermotz vom Orden der flammenden Rose, war der Bösewicht. Er wollte mutierte, den Hexern ähnliche Wesen (daher wurden die Geheimnisse der Hexer von Azad gestohlen) etablieren, die den ewigen Frost, oder wie es in der Prophezeiung hieß, überstehen sollten.
Es wurde noch angedeutet, dass Alvin Jaques' früheres Ich war, das dank seines Ältestenblutes Zeit und Raum außer Kraft setzen konnte.
Geralt haut ihn um und auch den Herrn der Wilden Jagd, je nach Entscheidung am Ende.

Der Rest ist abhängig davon, auf wessen Seite man stand. Foltest kann sich temporär mit den Elfenrebellen einigen, Triss wird seine Beraterin etc.

Gegen Ende vereitelt Geralt in einer Zwischensequenz den Angriff eines mutmaßlichen Hexers auf König Foltest.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2011)

Spiel auch die Einführung am besten in der Reihenfolge, wie auch bei dem Verhör die Antwortmöglichkeiten gegeben sind.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (28. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Zusammenfassung Nyx!

Ja, habe sie in der Reihenfolge gespielt. Echt packend gemacht, das muss man schon sagen. Ein Atmosphäre wie in einem guten Film oder Buch.

Aber bricht bei euch auch so nach ca. 20 Minuten die Performance ein? Ich habe zuerst die empfohlenen Einstellungen probiert, aber dafür ist mein Rechner scheinbar zu schwach (Phenom II X4 955, GTX 460 OC und 4 GB Ram). Kann eigentlich nicht sein, oder? Wenn ich SSAO abschalte, dann geht es richtig gut. Aber nur 15-20 Minuten, dann wird es so schlecht dass Kämpfe kaum noch möglich sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2011)

Hast du Über-Sampling (so heißts in deutsch da) eigentlich aktiviert oder deaktiviert? Wenn es zu Performanceproblemen kommt, dann würde ich es deaktivieren, denn dafür braucht man schon eine wirklich sehr starke Grafikkarte.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (28. Juni 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hast du Über-Sampling (so heißts in deutsch da) eigentlich aktiviert oder deaktiviert? Wenn es zu Performanceproblemen kommt, dann würde ich es deaktivieren, denn dafür braucht man schon eine wirklich sehr starke Grafikkarte.


 
Das ist deaktiviert, von Anfang an schon. Ich habe auch nicht das Gefühl dass diese Einbrüche von den Einstellungen abhängen. Die kommen nämlich unabh. davon immer.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Juni 2011)

Das einzige Problem, das ich hatte war, dass ich in regelmäßigen Abständen den Savegame- Ordner leeren musste, da sonst die Ladezeiten und Menüwechsel länger dauerten, aber ich glaube, es gab keine nennenswerten Performanceauswirkungen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2011)

Vlt. isses auch nur ein anderes Programm schuld, VIrenscanner oder so? Wieviel RAM hat Deine GTX 460 denn? Wenn 1GB, dann reicht das natürlich. Wenn nur 512MB, dann wäre auch das eine mögliche Ursache.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (29. Juni 2011)

Die hat 1GB. Habe eben nochmal drauf geachtet. Das Ruckeln kommt sogar während der Zwischensequenzen! Das hat mit den Einstellungen also garnichts zu tun. 


Edit: Die Exe war von meinen vielen Experimenten noch im Kompatibilitätsmodus. Habe das jetzt mal deaktiviert (bei Steam auch), da ging es dann besser. Habs nur ein paar Minuten probiert, hoffentlich bleibt es so.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## angelo2311 (12. April 2012)

BITTE HELFEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hallo ..
habe letztes jahr im sommer the witcher 2 legal erworben allerdings nur per download mit key ...hat alles funktioniert und durchgespielt..

Jetzt wollte ich es nochmal spielen hab es installiert aber mein key passt nicht mehr von den zahlen in die dafür vorgegebenen felder ich hab zuwenig zahlen !?
nachdem ich jetzt vergebens nach einem crack online gesucht habe zb. gamescopyworld hoffe ich das ihr mir helfen könnt .

danke im vorraus 
lg angelo


----------



## golani79 (12. April 2012)

angelo2311 schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich es nochmal spielen hab es installiert aber mein key passt nicht mehr von den zahlen in die dafür vorgegebenen felder ich hab zuwenig zahlen !?


 
Beim Witcher 2 sind keine vorgegebenen Felder - da ist nur ne leere Zeile, wo man seinen Key eingibt.


----------



## angelo2311 (18. April 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Beim Witcher 2 sind keine vorgegebenen Felder - da ist nur ne leere Zeile, wo man seinen Key eingibt.


 
was ?? bisher in jeden spiel was ich je in meinem leben gespielt habe und das sind viele waren für den key immer 5 kästen für den code vorgegeben und wenn ich sage das ich es diesmal auch vorgegeben habe dann kannst du mir das ruhig glauben das es so ist .!!
und wieso soll ich mir bei khorinis etwas kaufen ? hab das spiel doch hier nur mein key funktioniert nicht mehr ........

also danke für deine mühe aber kontraproduktives hilft mir nicht weiter .....schließlich hab ich  hier um hilfe gebeten


----------



## MisterSmith (18. April 2012)

angelo2311 schrieb:


> ...und wieso soll ich mir bei khorinis etwas kaufen ?..


 Sehr nett, tut mir leid, aber ich konnte mir ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen. 
Das ist seine Signatur und hat mit dem Beitrag nicht viel zu tun. Und Khorinis ist aus dem Spiel Gothic 2. 
Khorinis (Insel) – Gothic Almanach


----------



## angelo2311 (19. April 2012)

Aber ist doch wahr .! wenn man die person mir nicht helfen kann wieso antwortet sie dann drauf überhaupt :???
naja hoffe mal das mir bald einer helfen kann....





MisterSmith schrieb:


> Sehr nett, tut mir leid, aber ich konnte mir ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen.
> Das ist seine Signatur und hat mit dem Beitrag nicht viel zu tun. Und Khorinis ist aus dem Spiel Gothic 2.
> Khorinis (Insel) – Gothic Almanach


----------



## Lannister (22. April 2012)

Also bei mir (hab allerdings die GOG Version) lag es an dem Fehler 142... siehe hier:
Additional fixes for 2.1 and TW2EE Issues and 142 error or Witcher 2 stopped working - The Witcher board

bei wir war die Lösung installierte Toolbars (in meinem Fall die BING Toolbar) zu deeinstallieren... liegt am 4.0 NET Framework...

Lies dir mal den Thread durch und probiers mal...

Gruss,
L.


----------

